# Sites pessoais



## apassosviana (5 Fev 2008 às 22:08)

ola
penso que todos que tem sites pessoais ou dados em tempo real das suas estações privadas deveriam colocar o link neste tópico de forma a facilitar o acesso por outros.
 o que acham?


----------



## ACalado (5 Fev 2008 às 23:37)

http://www.meteocovilha.com/ 

brevemente em novo formato


----------



## fsl (6 Fev 2008 às 12:15)

apassosviana disse:


> ola
> penso que todos que tem sites pessoais ou dados em tempo real das suas estações privadas deveriam colocar o link neste tópico de forma a facilitar o acesso por outros.
> o que acham?





Cá vai o meu:


----------



## lsalvador (6 Fev 2008 às 15:45)

Aqui podem seguir as condiçoes em Alhos-Vedros, podem seguir o link da minha assinatura.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Fev 2008 às 20:15)

Podem aceder aos registos da minha estação meteorológica em http://moscavide.meteopt.com.
O site foi redesenhado e reestruturado recentemente.


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Fev 2008 às 21:07)

Podem consultar o meu blog com informação noticiosa e  meteorológica sobre Algarve com os dados da minha estação em Olhão, com alertas, previsões semanais para o Algarve, resumos mensais de Olhão, a partir de Março terá algumas novidades depende do tempo que tiver para fazer alterações no blog.: http://temponoalgarve.blogs.sapo.pt


----------



## ajrebelo (6 Fev 2008 às 22:00)

boas

já que está tudo numa de visita ai o meu site  

o meu é 

http://portugalweather.home.sapo.pt

foi alterado  na multimédia as fotografias, está com outro aspecto,  já com algumas fotos de raios das nossas storm chases  os filmes também sofreu  algumas alterações.

a previsão também está com uma nova cara, com mais links de fácil acesso, radar , trovoada , avisos

na web tv este projecto é mais complexo e demora um pouco mais para sair nova programação espero ter essa programação o mais breve possível

espero que gostem e que seja util

abraços


----------



## HotSpot (7 Fev 2008 às 10:01)

O meu está na assinatura:


----------



## PedroNGV (20 Fev 2008 às 18:06)

http://pngvenancio.googlepages.com


----------



## ajrebelo (25 Fev 2008 às 23:54)

boas

mais um pouco de publicidade 

foi renovado mais uma vez o site 

http://portugalweather.home.sapo.pt

foi também adicionado um novo vídeo que mostra como foi a chegada daquela histórica chuvada no dia 18 em Lisboa 

estava potente   

espero que gostem

abraços


----------



## João Esteves (10 Mar 2008 às 20:46)

O acesso aos meus sites estão ambos na assinatura. Emitam a vossa opinião no livro de visitas, para me ajudarem na evolução destes projectos  .


----------



## apassosviana (15 Mar 2008 às 19:02)

Um site para partilha registos meteorológicos

http://meteoportugal.x10hosting.com

e que tem também um sistema WikiWiki pra partilhar conhecimento sobre meteorologia


----------



## apassosviana (20 Mar 2008 às 15:22)

apassosviana disse:


> Um site para partilha registos meteorológicos
> 
> http://meteoportugal.x10hosting.com
> 
> e que tem também um sistema WikiWiki pra partilhar conhecimento sobre meteorologia



Agora tem previsão, ultimos sismos, tempo espacial, seguimento de tempestades, ultimas imagens de satelite e mapas de modelos de previsão. O WikiWiki já esta funcional participem (se der algum erro cliquem no F5)

WIKIWIKI
Previsão
Modelos Meteorológicos no Continente, Madeira e Açores
Descargas Eléctricas Atmosféricas
Tempo Espacial
últimas imagens de satélite


Em breve estarão disponiveis mais satélites e mapas de previsão de vento humidade radiação solar e pressão


----------



## ACalado (20 Mar 2008 às 15:53)

apassosviana disse:


> Agora tem previsão, ultimos sismos, tempo espacial, seguimento de tempestades, ultimas imagens de satelite e mapas de modelos de previsão. O WikiWiki já esta funcional participem (se der algum erro cliquem no F5)
> 
> WIKIWIKI
> Previsão
> ...



Bom site


----------



## apassosviana (20 Mar 2008 às 19:36)

spiritmind disse:


> Bom site



Obrigado (qualquer dia a verse o ponho em dominio proprio)


----------



## Rafael Santos (21 Mar 2008 às 10:42)

www.fotosdorio.com


----------



## apassosviana (5 Abr 2008 às 00:02)

Adicionei no site http://meteoportugal.x10hosting.com uma area de uploads: http://meteoportugal.x10hosting.com/upload.php, onde podem por la as imagens que usam no forum.


----------



## ct5iul (16 Abr 2008 às 14:23)

Boas pessoal aqui fica uma pagina com uma estaçao meteorologica bem completa de Trancoso http://meteo.home.sapo.pt/


----------

